# Brake light + Battery light on - Help Please



## romeopitbull (Aug 28, 2005)

Today I had a brake light and battery light come on at once and they don't go away. Then after they came on I now have a car that turns off for a fraction of a second, all the lights come off, the car jerks and then it goes back on. Please help!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.warning.lights.shtml


----------

